# what happend to THE LOST FORUM??



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I have just tried to find an ancient thread. Where is the lost forum gone?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Why not put a post up in the "lost forum" to see if anyone has seen the lost section?



Nick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nem said:


> Why not put a post up in the "lost forum" to see if anyone has seen the lost section?
> 
> 
> 
> Nick


O.K. point me to it :roll:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

You just can't make that stuff up can you?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

THAT thread I'm looking for was far too long to make it up :roll:


----------

